# Runde Ecken



## RCHunter (23. Mai 2003)

wie mach ich ne runde ecke an einem bild? Ich habe ADobe Photoshop 7 weis aber nicht wie ich ne runde ecke damit mache. also kann mir wer weiter helfen.


----------



## chriZ (23. Mai 2003)

1. Google doch erstmal oder benutze hier die Suchen funktion..


2. Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten

2.1 Du könntest einen Kreis ( Auswahlellipse ) Erstellen und dann an den "Ecken"das ganze weiter makieren ( Auswahlrechteck ) .. und es dann füllen

2.2

Du könntest mal in dein Handbuch schauen.. da würdest du das Tool
Abgerundetes Ecken Werkzeug finden damit gehts noch schneller und besser.



mfg chriZ


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Mai 2003)

Sorry für (fast) einen Einzeiler:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials63290.html


----------

